# Bin auch dabei



## XshortyX (19 Jan. 2009)

Erstmal hallo an alle,

Als ich auf diese seite gestoßen bin war ich überrascht !
Da hätte ich mich vor zehn jahren anmelden müssen, um alle beiträge zu lesen/sehen !
Tolle seite :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Nun mal zu mir, bin 27 komm aus bayern, mein lieblings schauspielerin ist nikki cox und ich bin zu faul die GrOss-ScHrEiBtAsTe zu drücken.lol6
So wünsch allen noch ein gutes neues 2009 und macht weiter so !

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Buterfly (19 Jan. 2009)

Hallo shorty,

na dass mit dem Großschreiben, hat doch schon super geklappt 

Und jetzt viel Spaß in den nächsten 10 Jahren hier


----------



## Katzun (19 Jan. 2009)

servus shorty,

nikki fand ich auch mal richtig schraf, aber was sie jetzt mit ihrem gesicht gemacht hat....naja

herzlich willkomen bei uns.

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## General (19 Jan. 2009)

shorty und viel Spaß bei uns im Board


----------



## maierchen (19 Jan. 2009)

Jo auch von mir herzlich wilkommen hier und viel Spaß!


----------



## Tokko (20 Jan. 2009)

bei uns XshortyX.

Schön das du uns gefunden hast. Da sollte es dir ja beim stöbern die nachsten Jahre nicht langweilig werden.

Ich wünsch dir noch viel Spaß im Forum und hoffe wir lesen voneinander.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

